# Finally found a .church



## SolaSaint (Aug 9, 2010)

After searching for 2 years me and my family have found the right church--PRAISE GOD--The preaching is expository and very sound, the music is very good and the fellowship is the best I've seen at any church I visited. It is sooo great to be able to stick around after the service and encourage and pray with fellow Christians. All other churches we were at made a mad rush for the parking lot so they could be first in line at Ryans.


----------



## LeeD (Aug 9, 2010)

Praise the Lord. Very glad to hear to hear, what a blessing it will be for your family.


----------



## baron (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations on finding a new church home. It sounds like a wonderful place for you and your family to grow in and be a blessing in return.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 9, 2010)

May the Lord bless your fellowship there!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## rbcbob (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Berean (Aug 9, 2010)

Praise the Lord! I'm happy for you and your family.


----------



## EverReforming (Aug 10, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 10, 2010)

Praise The Lord!


----------



## SolaSaint (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice replies. I am so stoked about this church family.


----------

